# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  مذكرة داخلية للفيسبوك تكشف بأن الشركة تشجع ” الإحتيال الودي “

## mohamed73

عمليات الشراء داخل التطبيقات هي طريقة تمكن المطورين من كسب المزيد من  الأموال من تطبيقاتهم. هذا هو السبب في إستخدام هذا المفهوم على نطاق واسع  في الألعاب، على الرغم من أن آبل وجوجل واجهتا مشكلة في الماضي عندما كان  الأطفال ينفقون آلاف الدولارات في عمليات الشراء داخل التطبيقات، مع عدم  إتخاذ أي إجراءات على ما يبدو لمنع ذلك.  منذ ذلك الحين، قامت كل من آبل وجوجل بإطلاق طرق للتخفيف من حدة هذه  المشكلة، ولكن يبدو أن الفيسبوك تشجع مثل هذه ” المشاكل “. وكشف تقرير من  RevealNews عن محتويات مذكرة داخلية بدا فيها أن الفيسبوك تشجع المطورين  على إرتكاب ما يسمونه ” الإحتيال الودي “.  وتشير محتويات المذكرة الداخلية إلى أن الفيسبوك تخبر المطورين بأن  عليهم السماح للأطفال بإنفاق الأموال دون إذن والديهم. وهذا بدوره سيسمح  لهم بزيادة إيراداتهم. وتشير المذكرة الداخلية أيضًا إلى أن الفيسبوك تعرف  بأن بعض الأطفال كانوا ينفقون المال دون معرفتهم بذلك. لم يكن هذا مقبولاً  من قبل بعض موظفي الفيسبوك الذين توصلوا إلى إجراءات مضادة لمنع الأطفال من  إنفاق الأموال دون علمهم، ولكن على ما يبدو تم رفض تلك الأفكار. ردت الفيسبوك منذ ذلك الحين على هذا المقال ببيان الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]فيه  : ” نحن ندرس ممارساتنا بشكل روتيني، وفي العام 2016 وافقنا على تحديث  شروطنا وتوفير موارد خاصة لطلبات استرداد الأموال المتعلقة بعمليات الشراء  التي قام بها القاصرون على الفيسبوك “.

----------

